# BMQ and Basic Officer Training Course



## Luke G (30 May 2005)

Hi, I am totally new here, but from all the searching I've done this topic has not been covered...

At this point in time, I am interested in becoming an Aerospace Controller.  I noticed that NCMs go through a 10 week Basic Military Qualification course at the CF Leadership and Recruit School in Saint-Jean Quebec.  I thought that all applicants, including Officers, are subject to the same training at the beginning.  However, now as I looked over the DEO entry plan, I realized that Officers go through a 13 week Basic Officer Training Course instead, that is also in Saint-Jean.

Can someone please explain or point me to a place where I can learn about the differences between the two.  Also, are Officers expected to be more physically fit for training?


Thanks in advance, 
Luke.


----------



## Gouki (30 May 2005)

Check this out:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/notices/index_e.asp


----------



## shadow (31 May 2005)

The main difference between the two is that the Basic Officer Training incorporates General Military Knowledge and skills learned on BMQ with leadership knowledge and skills usually learned on a Junior Leadership Course for NCMs.
But the link above should help with specifics.
Shadow


----------



## Goober (31 May 2005)

NCM BMQ is now 13 weeks. They are incorporating more of SQ into BMQ, getting ready to phase out SQ.


----------

